# Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???



## Siff-Cop (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dreiländereck Fischer


;+ wer von Euch kennt noch ein paar schöne oder weniger schöne Angelläden hier rund um Aachen außer die mir bekannten. (leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D), Bergsman in Kerkrade(NL), die Watersport Centrale in Genk(B) und Bodden bei Frechen(D)) 
Wo kann ich noch welche finden am besten nen Link oder Adresse!!! 
Ob die nun in Holland, Belgien oder Deutschland liegen ist mir Wurst, sie sollten allerding im Radius von so 50km liegen. Vorallem nen Laden in Belgien würde mich intresieren um Preise un Warenangebot zu vergleichen!!!!!!!

bis dann und danke für die Hilfe


Angelladenliste rund um Aachen:

Leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D)
Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)
Watersport Centrale in Genk(B)
Boden in Frechen(D)
Dekathlon in Kerkrade (NL) gegenüber des Roda Stadions
Flamingo zwischen Meersen und Maastricht (NL) im Meersenerweg
Angelgeräte Moritz in Düsseldorf (D)
Hallmanns Angelshop in der Eifel (D)(Kesternich)
Mikes Angelladen in Rurberg (D) am Rursee
Angelspezi in Übach Palenberg (D)(Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)
Rainers Angelladen in Eschweiler (D) gegenüber dem MC-Donald
Der kleine Angelladen in (52477)Alsdorf (D) Broicher Str. 197 Alsdorf


----------



## Mac Gill (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

In Übach Palenberg ist noch ein Angelspezi (Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)

und in Eschweiler gegenüber dem MC-Donald ist Rainers Angelladen -> der macht super Preise und bestellt auch extra nur für dich...


----------



## krauthi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

der AUE rainer     ist ein feiner kerl  aber  jedes zweite wort von ihm    eh aue   weißt du aue   aue aue aue    das nervttttttttttttt

aber kaufen kan man dort prima    gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Jooo der Aue ist perfekt:q #6 
Dauert nur manchmal was mit der Lieferung|gr:  Aber da kann er ja nichts für...Ich warte schon seit 3 Wochen auf meine Rute...
Aber trotzdem gehe ich lieber zu ihm, als wie zum Leo...
War eben auch wieder beim Auen  Reiner etwas fachsimpeln:q #6 

ach und Stiff Cop:

Das heisst: Angelgeräte Bode in Frechen
                Jan Bergsma in Kerkrade und nicht Bergsman

es lebe der Klug********r:q :q :q 

axo: in Düsseldorf ist noch Angelgeräte Moritz
       und in der Eifel (Kesternich) Hallmanns Angelshop und in Rurberg
       am Rursee noch Mikes Angelladen

Der Hallmann ist zu empfehlen, wenn du selbstgebaute Ruten von ihm kaufen möchtest....aber beide Angelläden besitzen nicht das Equipment wie Leo oder Bergsma


----------



## Mack (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo
Kann meinen Vorgängern nur bestätigen das der ,,Aue" eine gute Wahl ist.
Rainer hat vor allem immer Köfis für den Raubfischangler.
Sein Sortiment an Angelzubehör kann sich auch sehen lassen!
Gruß Mack


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Danke Jungens#6 

Die Läden kannte ich alle noch nicht!!!


|director:  Kommt da noch mehr???????


Ach ich kenne da auch selber noch einen in Maastricht der heißt Flamingo liegt kurz vor Maastricht in der Meersenerstraat(zwischen Meersen und Maastricht). 


Wünsche Euch noch ein schönes langes Wochenende und viele Hornis!!!!!:q 

PS: Ich werde mich ab heute Abend mal bis Freitag in Belgien rumtreiben(eher rumliegen) mal sehen ob die Kameraden da auch auf was anderes stehen als Fritten!!:q :q :q 

schönen gruß 
Dirk


----------



## powermike1977 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

moin siff-cop!
in kerkrade ist noch das dekathlon...quasi ein franzoesischer riesensportladen. der fuehrt auch ne menge angelgeraet! habe mir da vor kurzem n paar rapala's fuer 4 euro gekauft...und die haben mal so richtig gefunzt! da gibts auch ne menge fuer friedfisch etc. der laden liegt hinter dem roda fussballstadion. 
gruss,
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

jo danke Mike denn hatte ich auch noch vergessen.

War ich auch schon! Ein paar sachen sind ja ganz gut zu gebrauchen. Aber nicht alles!!!! Aufjedenfall mal nen Besuch wert wenn man sowieso gerade neu Sportklamotten braucht, kann ich auch nur empfhelen.


So werde die ganzen Läden jetzt mal oben im ersten Traed auflisten.

#h


----------



## mo jones (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

mahlzeit 
hab noch einen 

" 			    			  				  					  						 							  								Der kleine Angelladen
Broicher Str. 197
 												52477 Alsdorf " 

kann dir aber nicht viel zu dem laden sagen, da ich da nur einmal vorbei gefahren bin.


gruß 
 mo


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Ämmm....Hat vielleicht mal einer eine Telefon Nr.  von Leo's Angelladen in Würseln?
Wäre prima,Danke.


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



			
				Klaus-a. schrieb:
			
		

> Ämmm....Hat vielleicht mal einer eine Telefon Nr. von Leo's Angelladen in Würseln?
> Wäre prima,Danke.


 
hallo Klaus

hier ein Link muste mal sehen ob du die Nummer irgendwo findest.
Sonst mal im Internet im Telefonbuch nach sehen.

Leos Angelladen


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

@ Siff-Cop  Danke. #6


----------



## ElRonMcBong (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Probier doch mal www.gfpaulus.de

In meinen Augen der Beste Angelladen überhaupt!

GFP Angelbedarf und mehr
Haverter Weg 5
Selfkant, NRW 52538

GESCHÄFTSZEITEN:
Dienstag - Freitag:
10:00 Uhr
                                           -
19:30 Uhr
Samstag:
09:00 Uhr
                                           -
16:00 Uhr

Telefon:
02456 / 50 14 38

Fax:
02456 / 17 57


----------



## Fledi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

....da gibt es noch den Laden
"Hengelsport Kuipers" in Itternvoort (bei Thorn) 
der bestsortierteste Laden für Friedfischangler (ich habe noch nie soviel Futter auf einen Haufen gesehen).
....da gibt es noch den Laden "De Snoek" in Maaseik/B in -der Nähe vom Markt-
...und natürlich unseren Gastgeber beim 3. Bootsanglertreffen in Roermond, 
Geert Suijlen im Hafen von Hateboer bei Roermond.
Ich glaube, daß waren sie jetzt alle.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Mac Gill (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Aachen 52064 Franzstr. 50 Angelsport Engemann 

Eschweiler 52249 Stich 91b Anglerbedarf Emonts
Tel. 02403-21262 


Für diejenigen, die noch suchen (Urlaubsort oder ähnliches) gibts ne super übersichtseite:
http://www.matchangler-shop.de/angel-laden-uebersicht-deutschland_a-h.htm


----------



## marca (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Gibts den Engemann denn überhaupt noch??
Was für einen "Kram" hat der denn noch im Angebot??


----------



## Lachsy (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

was wäre mit venlo?
                    EuroTackle Hengelsport Venlo
                    Bisschop Hoensbroeckstraat 29-31

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Debilofant (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Morjen,

@ Mac Gill: 
Ich glaube, Engemann in der Franzstraße gibt es schon seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr. In Aachen rennt einem das spärlich vertretene Anglervolk scheinbar nicht die Bude ein, so dass es mit der Existenz mehr schlecht als recht gelaufen sein dürfte.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo

@Debilofant

Den gibt es schon länger nicht mehr und das hat einen guten Grund. Nicht etwa, das es in AC keine Angler gäbe oder diese nicht froh über einen gut sortierten Shop vor der Haustür wären, sondern das dieser Laden das schlechteste Angelgeschäft war, das ich von innen gesehen habe. Vielleicht das schlechtetste Angelgeschäft des Universums? Wir werden es ohne Zeitmaschiene und interstellare Raumfahrt nicht mehr herausfinden, aber so wichtig ist das wohl auch nicht.
Sonst wieder alles fit? Ich dachte du angelst hier nicht? Neues Jahr, neues Glück, die Hollandkarte harrt deiner... ich bin im Endspurt zu meiner Ma-Arbeit, wenn die fertig ist, komme ich auch endlich wieder vors Loch.....bis dahin werde ich weiter Theorien über das schlechteste Angelgeschäft spinnen....

Gruß


----------



## mo jones (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

mahlzeit, 
in ac-eilendorf gibt's nen laden, kann aber nicht viel drüber sagen, da ich noch nie dort war. kumpel meinte der wär nicht gerade riesig...

quadflieg
von-coels-str. 178
52080 aachen
0241/9551322

gruß
 mo


----------



## Debilofant (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

@ Gunni77: Reschpekt #r !!

Du hast Dich tatsächlich DA HINEIN getraut?? Das, was ich seinerzeit von außen an "Angebot" |uhoh: erspähen konnte, sah in der Tat verdächtig nach aufgekauftem Restramsch vom Slubicer-Markt aus und beim Blick durchs Fenster kamen mir unweigerlich Gedanken zum Thema Klaustrophobie in den Sinn. Ich hab mich jedenfalls nicht überwinden können, meine Hand in Richtung Tür zu strecken und mir das Elend ungeschminkt von innen anzutuen - hat mir schon von außen gereicht... 

Naja zum restlichen allgemeinen Befinden und anstehenden Angelplänchen könnte ich ja mal wieder was beim nächsten Popstadl oder so was verlautbaren lassen, muss mich nur mal schlau machen, wann der das nächste Mal im Bunker läuft.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo

Ich war jung und brauchte die Maden....und noch was..... 

Kennt jemand die wandernden Läden (Tabernae vagrantes) aus den Discworld-Romanen von Terry Pratchett?

"Aus unbekannten Gründen stammen alle wirklich mysteriösen und magischen Gegenstände aus Geschäften mit geringer ökonomischer Lebenserwartung - nach einer Zeit verschwinden sie spurlos. Sie erscheinen dort, wo es eine geeignete Wand gibt und sobald sie sich manifestieren, haben sie schon immer existiert. Eine angemessene Menge Staub und ein abgenutzter Eindruck verscheuchen Zweifel und Argwohn von Leuten, die gestern noch durch diese Straße gegangen sind, ohne einen Laden zu bemerken....." (Aus: "Die Scheibenwelt von A-Z")

Na, fällt dir was auf? Ich traue mich ja garnicht, zu sagen, was ich gekauft habe, aber fragt euch mal, warum ich immer Fische fange..... :m 




> Naja zum restlichen allgemeinen Befinden und anstehenden Angelplänchen könnte ich ja mal wieder was beim nächsten Popstadl oder so was verlautbaren lassen, muss mich nur mal schlau machen, wann der das nächste Mal im Bunker läuft.


 
Ich komme zwar im Moment kaum vors Loch, aber das wird wieder und dann geht auch wieder was.....und hebe ich mir ordentlich einen hinter die Binde! Wenn der Bunker nicht so weit entfernt wäre |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gruß


----------



## Lucio (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bis dahin werde ich weiter Theorien über das schlechteste Angelgeschäft spinnen....


 Brauchst du nicht! Du musst nur mal zum Laden in Eilendorf fahren.
 Der ist nicht nur viel schlechter als Engemann war, der ist auch noch viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel kleiner:q:q:q:q#6

 Lucio


----------



## indefischer (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hi, 
in Düren-Birkesdorf gibts noch 
Pelzer Angelgeräte
Effertzgasse 34
02421/85747
-sehr gut ausgestattete Fliegenfischabteilung!!!

In Stolberg-Zweifall, Jägersfahrt Nr. ?, gibts auch noch ne Garage wo es Angelsachen gibt. Sehr spärlich - nur im Notfall.
Gruß
indefischer


----------



## Elfchen_19 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> ")
> Ich komme zwar im Moment kaum vors Loch, aber das wird wieder und dann geht auch wieder was.....und hebe ich mir ordentlich einen hinter die Binde!




Sooooooooooooooo mein bester Stahlvorfachjunkie :m, das war's!!!!


*TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTAAAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAAAAA

*Wenn das mal (siehe Zitat) nicht die BFF-Wahl für 01/06 wird, ich weiß nicht :q:q:q:q!!! Sonne ausgemachte Ferkelei übertrifft meine angebliche klitzekleine Verfehlung ja um Lichtjahre - PN an Markus NIKMARK ist raus !!!!

Sorry - aber das mußte sein :q:q:q!!!

Liebe Grüße

Eddy |wavey: (der derzeit gejagte Aspirant auf das Ferkel 12/05)


----------



## Fledi (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

...der Laden, den der Engemann in der Franzstr. vor die Wand gefahren hat, hieß früher mal "Angelsport Requard". Ich kann Euch sagen, es war der bestsortierteste Laden (aber auch der teuerste) weit und breit. Der alte Requard und seine Frau waren absolute Experten. Schade, daß er schon im Anglerhimmel ist.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## Lucio (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Stimmt Fledi#6, das war DER Angelladen damals. Aber lang ists her
Meine erste Rute/Rolle usw waren auch von "Angelsport Requard".

Lucio


----------



## Gunni77 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo

@Elfchen_19 Verleumdung....und wenn es so wäre, könntest du ruhig Mitleid zeigen :m . 

@Fledi Wirklich schade.....da kann mal sehen, wie leicht man sowas runterwirtschaften kann.

Gruß


----------



## balu65 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo 
Ich weiß ja nicht worauf manche hier Wert legen,aber wenn einer hier 
die Quallität eines Angelladens mit "einem Blick durchs Fenster" 
erfassen kann und anschließend den Laden hier runtermacht muß er schon 
Hellseher Fähigkeiten haben. Alle Achtung, aber leider falsche Rubrik.
Ich rede hier von:
in quadro
Von-Coels-Straße 178
52080 Aachen (Eilendorf) 

Dieser Laden ist meiner Meinung nach in Sachen Information, Tip's und 
Trick's , Fachberatung, Gewässerkenntnis und Preis-Leistungsverhältnis 
in der Region Aachen der Beste.

Da ich nach ein paar Jahren Abstinenz wieder in den Angesport 
eingestiegen bin und meinen Sohn noch mit ins Boot geholt habe, mussten 
wir uns erstmal informieren und ausstatten.
Bei einem Informationsgespräch bei einem anderen ortsansässigem Händler 
mit einem risiegen Verkaufsladen, hat mir dieser nach einem 5 min 
Verkaufsgespräch zu verstehen gegeben, daß wenn ich nicht mehr als den 
schon ausgesuchten Kächer für 15€ kaufen würde, müsste er das Gespräch 
an dieser Stelle abbrechen, weil es sich sonst für ihn nicht mehr 
lohne. Und so ein Verhalten war kein Einzelfall. 
Aus diesem Grund nehme ich gerne die weitere Anfahrt nach Eilendorf in 
Kauf und bin mir dann sicher, daß ich ehrlich beraten werde ohne über 
den Tisch gezogen zu werden.

Gruß Balu65


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

UI, da ich nur den einen mit riesiger Verkaufsfläche in der Gegend kenne, möchte ich für den aber die Lanze brechen -> ich habe schon einige Gespräche dort geführt, und musste auch schon einige male mir Fragen warten, weil er Kundschaft beraten hat. Da gings auch um Kleinigkeiten oder sogar die empfehlung für das günstigere...

Aber jeder hat da wohl nur subjektives empfinden -> ich denke die Auswahl machts...


----------



## hornfisk (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Moin Leute.
Eventuell habe ich da auch noch einen Laden, war aber dort noch nie drin.Habe von meinem Chef ein Flyer erhalten: Micha´s Angelladen
                                                              Weststr. 24
                                                              H`rath-Kohlscheid
                                                              Tel:0176/22086936
Aber wie gesagt, habe leider keine Ahnung,wie der Laden bezüglich Kundenservice, Angelgeräte und Zubehör ausgestattet ist.


Gruss hornfisk


----------



## Björn W.(BW) (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Tach zusammen!
Für mich gibt es auch nur einen LADEN hier im Kreis und das ist:

#6 GFPaulus#6 

Der hat einfach alles da und wenn nicht ist es flott bestellt und kurze Zeit später da.

Gruss

Björn


----------



## Neptun01 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Ich kenne auch noch einen ,
Micha´s Angelladen Angelgeräte und Zubehör
Weststraße 24 Kohlscheid  gegenüber von Chinesen Restaurant.Kostenlos Parken kann man auf Getränkemarkt Parkplatz .
ps .Preise sind ok.


----------



## AngelnderChris (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Ich hab gelesen irgendwo in Übach-Palenberg hat ein neues Angelgeschäft auf gemacht, weiß einer wo?
Kennt ihr in Geilenkirchen, Übach-Palenberg oder Rimburg, Landgraaf oder so noch ein gutes angelgeschäft?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Snook (27. August 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

...und in Stolberg gibts jetzt auch wieder einen...und zwar oben in Büsbach gegenüber vom Marktplatz. Über Sortiment, Kompetenz usw. kann ich nix sagen...hab ihn bisher nur beim Vorbeifahren gesehen, da ich seit Jahren am liebsten zum "Auen" gehe |supergri


----------



## psychofadder (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

ich kenn nur leos in würselen, der hat alles wat man braucht, aber in heerlen soll´n sehr guter sein...oder war dat kerkrade?! muss nomma kollegen fragen


----------



## he_ad (28. August 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

habe mir das jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesehn 
aber  "De Snoek"  in Maaseik is ein sehr sehr guter laden.....
zudem auch noch recht günstik!
gehe eh lieber in Belgien angelsachen kaufen !
die haben in der Regel eine Viel größere auswahl.
naja das mein senf zu der Geschichte
mfg 
He_ad


----------



## Lee_Iacocca (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

*Es gibt noch einen Laden in Aachen Eilendorf.
Klein aber fein.

Quadflieg Jürgen - Inquadro -* 
                                     Von-Coels-Str. 178
Aachen-Eilendorf                                      52080                                      
inquadro@aol.com

Edit:
Sorry, jetzt erst gesehen, dass den schon einer gepostet hat !


----------



## powermike1977 (4. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

moinsen!
@he ad: sag ma bitte wo de rladen in masseik ist. wohne in m'tricht und bin öfter mal über die grenze in belgien!
cheers,
mike


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo mike 
hab gerade mal gegoogelt "de snoek" ist in der Hepperstraat 14 in Masseik.


----------



## he_ad (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

ganz einfach über die maasbrücke geradeaus in Maaseik reinfahren .. (is ne kleinere strasse) die geht dan einmal rechts und dannach muste direckt links (Zum Marktplatz) dor autoabstellen...und einfach die linke kleine strasse rein gehen so nach c.a 50 m stehste vorm laden 
man kann auch aufn markt fragen der Laden is in Holland und Belgien doch recht bekannt ...


----------



## he_ad (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

achja es macht jetzt auch ein neuer Angelladen in Heinsberg auf!
Dimolto Fishing
kenne den Laden ausm Internet (Ebay) 
habe bisher nur gute erfahrungen mit denen 
Günstig / Gute Qualli
macht aber erst nächsten monat auf


----------



## Aspec (5. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Also guckt mal bei http://www.gfpaulus.de/ das ist in Schalbruch direkt auf dem Weg nach Holland, also recht praktisch für die, die gerne mal rüber fahren...

ICh hab noch nie irgendwo nen Laden gesehen, der soviel Auswahl an Futter Möglichkeiten hat, das ist wahnsinn...

In Heinsberg (bei Extra) und in Hückelhoven sind auch noch welche sind beide von Rupp


----------



## Abramis_brama (17. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Moin!
Der neue Laden in Heinsberg nennt sich Das Angelteam und eröffnet am 2.Oktober. Adresse:
Kirchhovener Str. 9  Dort bekommt man auf 150qm jede Menge Topmarken zu guten Konditionen, und auch jede Menge Futter.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2006)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



Aspec schrieb:


> Also guckt mal bei http://www.gfpaulus.de/ das ist in Schalbruch direkt auf dem Weg nach Holland, also recht praktisch für die, die gerne mal rüber fahren...
> 
> ICh hab noch nie irgendwo nen Laden gesehen, der soviel Auswahl an Futter Möglichkeiten hat, das ist wahnsinn...


 
Hey Aspec 

Danke!

für den Link da muss ich demnächst mal  hin wenn ich neue Kugeln rollen muss, die Preise scheinen ja auch ganz ok zu sein.

danke für die Info    |wavey:


----------



## Jogibär (13. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo Siff-cop,

ich hab noch einen für Dich. Ganz frisch, gestern erst aufgemacht:
Angelsport Baesweiler
Kapellenstr. 164
52499 Baesweiler
www.angelsport-baesweiler.de
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Indebär (14. März 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hai ...

Ich glaub der ist im ganzen Thread noch nicht aufgetaucht:

Angelshop Schmitz
Bahnhofstr.115
5 23 82 Niederzier
Telefon : + 49 (0) 24 28 . 90.21.48
Telefax : + 49 (0) 24 28 . 90.21.48
Email : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



info@angelshop-schmitz.de

Gute Auswahl und faire Preise. Ich hatte da noch nie das Gefühl beschissen zu werden. Ganz im Gegenteil, auch Fragen abseits des Sortiments wurden immer gern beantwortet. Auch wenn ich mal nur eine Packung Vorfächer geholt habe.

tot ziens
Indebär


----------



## Jordyt287 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

GFP Angelbedarf und mehr in Schalbruch find ich auch klasse, hat unter anderen sehr gutes selbergemischtes Lockfutter. Außerdem hat er ein großes Sortiment von  Lockfutter usw.  die Preise  stimmen dazu auch noch.


----------



## theundertaker (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

4 Seiten in 8 Minuten....gute Leistung Jungs ;-)


----------



## theundertaker (17. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Ups, verguckt, bin grade erst nach Hause XDXD

Vergesst, was ich geschrieben habe *vor Lachen vom Stuhl kipp*


----------



## DerFischfänger (18. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



Snook schrieb:


> ...und in Stolberg gibts jetzt auch wieder einen...und zwar oben in Büsbach gegenüber vom Marktplatz. Über Sortiment, Kompetenz usw. kann ich nix sagen...hab ihn bisher nur beim Vorbeifahren gesehen, da ich seit Jahren am liebsten zum "Auen" gehe |supergri


Den gibt es nicht mehr,,,, ob es was mit dem Außenfilter zu tun hat..der auf dem Grund des Aquariums stand |bigeyes

Inquadro(Eilendorf) macht sich...mittlerweile das 3.mal umgezogen. Jetzt sind es knapp 200qm mit Lebendfische...und riesen Auswahl....Finde ich persönlich erstaunlich, wie wenig von dem Laden bekannt ist...wahnsinn ;+ 
Übringes auch jede Menge Pelzer-Kram...

Wer den Laden sucht...In Eilendorf..gegenüber vom Aldi...Direkt in dem Gebäude der Nobis-Bäckerei (Autohändler) Parkplätze gibt es direkt vor der Tür.

Naja..irgendwie gefallen mir sämtliche Läden nicht so richtig... ich weine immer noch dem Laden aus Münsterbusch hinterher :c


----------



## Mack (18. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

@derfischfänger
Inquadro(Eilendorf) macht sich...
Da haste recht, er rüstet ganz schön auf :vik:
Wenn er noch sein Kunstködersortiment auf den neusten Stand bringt und ein bisschen Werbung macht kann es ein Top Shop werden.
An Ruten bietet er Sportex,Shimano, Balzer usw. an.
Ich finde ihn eigentlich ganz ok, da bekommste alles was du brauchst zum angeln.#6
Gruß Mack


----------



## Boerni72 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo Leute,
ASB- Tackle in Baesweiler ist nicht mehr auf der Kapellenstraße, sondern inzwischen auf der Breite Straße. Das Lokal ist  jetzt wesentlich größer und der hat eine riesen Auswahl. Sei es fürs aubfsichangeln oder für Friedfischangeln, für jeden ist genug Auswahl dabei. in  Besuch lohnt auf jeden Fall. ich war bisher von der Auswahl von Leo begeistert, aber Asb hat noch mehr.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Luiz (20. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

brüggenerangelladen ist auch super, sehr groß und ein mega sortiment (eher top equip)... alles was dein herz begehrt! Der Besitzer ist auch sehr nett, preise ebenfalls ok.


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



Luiz schrieb:


> brüggenerangelladen ist auch super, sehr groß und ein mega sortiment (eher top equip)... alles was dein herz begehrt! Der Besitzer ist auch sehr nett, preise ebenfalls ok.



Hallo Luiz

kannste noch eben schreiben wo der Laden genau ist?? danke


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo Dreiländereck Fischer

 hier nach  langer Zeit nochmal ein update der Liste


bis dann und danke für die Hilfe


Angelladenliste rund um Aachen:
Leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D)
Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)
Watersport Centrale in Genk(B)
Boden in Frechen(D)
Dekathlon in Kerkrade (NL) gegenüber des Roda Stadions
Flamingo zwischen Meersen und Maastricht (NL) im Meersenerweg
Angelgeräte Moritz in Düsseldorf (D)
Hallmanns Angelshop in der Eifel (D)(Kesternich)
Mikes Angelladen in Rurberg (D) am Rursee
Angelspezi in Übach Palenberg (D)(Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)
Rainers Angelladen in Eschweiler (D) gegenüber dem MC-Donald
Der kleine Angelladen in (52477)Alsdorf (D) Broicher Str. 197 Alsdorf
www.gfpaulus.de,  GFP Angelbedarf und mehr ,Haverter Weg 5, Selfkant, NRW 52538
 "Hengelsport Kuipers" in Itternvoort (bei Thorn)
"De Snoek" in Maaseik/B  Hepperstraat 14 ,in -der Nähe vom Markt-
 Geert Suijlen im Hafen von Hateboer bei Roermond.
Anglerbedarf Emonts, Eschweiler 52249 Stich 91b
                     EuroTackle Hengelsport, Venlo, Bisschop Hoensbroeckstraat 29-31
 Pelzer Angelgeräte, Effertzgasse 34 , 02421/85747
 in quadro, Wer den Laden sucht...In Eilendorf..gegenüber vom Aldi...Direkt in dem Gebäude der Nobis-Bäckerei (Autohändler) Parkplätze gibt es direkt vor der Tür.
Micha´s Angelladen, Weststr. 24 ,H`rath-Kohlscheid ,Tel:0176/22086936, gegenüber vom China Restaurant
 Dimolto Fishing Das Angelteam, Heinsberg , Kirchhovener Str. 9
ASB, Angelsport Baesweiler, Breite Straße., 52499 Baesweiler
 Angelshop Schmitz,Bahnhofstr.115 ,52382 Niederzier
GFP Angelbedarf und mehr, in Schalbruch
Bitte  gebt doch einen hinweis wenn irgendwelche Daten in der Liste nicht mehr aktuel sind.


----------



## Mack (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Habe noch 2 Angelläden in Stolberg gefunden.

Albert Ullrich,
Jägersfahrt 6, Stolberg 02402 / 7 34 44


Und AB Mitglied bertwert6 :m

"Angelbert" - Bert Hähn,
Sebastianusstr. 81, Stolberg
02402 / 2 10 15
0172 252 58 43
http://www.angelbert.de/


----------



## Mr. Lepo (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Habe jetzt gehört, dass ich Weisweiler auch ein Angelladen sein soll. 
Kennt den zufällig jemand?

Gruß
Lepo


----------



## krauthi (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

ja  das stimmt dietmar   und zwar  auf  der hauptstr.    ist von außen ein tierladen    hat aber  auch einen kleinen bereich an angelsachen   
für schnell mal ein paar maden   ok   aber den rest kannste vergesen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Moin Frank,
hatte mir's schon gedacht, dass es sich nicht "nur" um einen reinen Angelladen handeln kann. Aber egal..... um auf die schnelle mal eben n'paar Maden und Tauis zu holen ist's bestimmt ok.


----------



## Peter70 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

"Der kleine Angelladen" in Alsdorf kannste aus der Liste nehmen. Den gibt es nicht mehr.
Gruss Peter


----------



## sditges (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo Dreiländereck Fischer
> 
> hier nach langer Zeit nochmal ein update der Liste
> 
> ...


 

Dann fehlt in der Liste auf jeden Fall:

http://www.brueggener-angelladen.de/

Brüggener Angelladen
Holtweg 32
41379 Brüggen


----------



## marca (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Also,im Umkreis von über 90 Kilometern(laut google maps) gibts bestimmt noch mehr Läden.
Ich dachte,das hier gilt fürs aachener Dreiländereck.
Ist aber eigentlich auch egal,vielleichts treibts einen "Dreiländereckangler" auch mal hoch an den Niederrhein.


----------



## sditges (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*



marca schrieb:


> Also,im Umkreis von über 90 Kilometern(laut google maps) gibts bestimmt noch mehr Läden.
> Ich dachte,das hier gilt fürs aachener Dreiländereck.
> Ist aber eigentlich auch egal,vielleichts treibts einen "Dreiländereckangler" auch mal hoch an den Niederrhein.


 

hatte ich zuerst auch so verstanden, aber da nun in der Liste auch Venlo und/oder Düsseldorf aufgeführt war .... durfte der nicht fehlen    |bigeyes


----------



## marca (23. April 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Würde also sagen;
alles hier rein an Läden,die den ambitionierten Maasangler interessieren könnten!!


----------



## Kador (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Micha´s Angelladen, Weststr. 24 ,H`rath-Kohlscheid... hat schon vor fast zwei Jahren zugemacht (ich komm da täglich dran vorbei).


----------



## jaeger (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

*update (ohne Gewähr, also nur zitiert und ein paar reingenommen, ein paar weggenommen)*



Leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D)
Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)
Watersport Centrale in Genk(B)
Boden in Frechen(D)
Dekathlon in Kerkrade (NL) gegenüber des Roda Stadions
Flamingo zwischen Meersen und Maastricht (NL) im Meersenerweg
Angelgeräte Moritz in Düsseldorf (D)
Hallmanns Angelshop in der Eifel (D)(Kesternich)
Mikes Angelladen in Rurberg (D) am Rursee
Angelspezi in Übach Palenberg (D)(Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)
Rainers Angelladen in Eschweiler (D) gegenüber dem MC-Donald
www.gfpaulus.de, GFP Angelbedarf und mehr ,Haverter Weg 5, Selfkant, NRW 52538
"Hengelsport Kuipers" in Itternvoort (bei Thorn)
"De Snoek" in Maaseik/B Hepperstraat 14 ,in -der Nähe vom Markt-
Geert Suijlen im Hafen von Hateboer bei Roermond.
Anglerbedarf Emonts, Eschweiler 52249 Stich 91b
EuroTackle Hengelsport, Venlo, Bisschop Hoensbroeckstraat 29-31
Pelzer Angelgeräte, Effertzgasse 34 , 02421/85747
in quadro, Wer den Laden sucht...In Eilendorf..gegenüber vom Aldi...Direkt in dem Gebäude der Nobis-Bäckerei (Autohändler) Parkplätze gibt es direkt vor der Tür.
Dimolto Fishing Das Angelteam, Heinsberg , Kirchhovener Str. 9
ASB, Angelsport Baesweiler, Breite Straße., 52499 Baesweiler
Angelshop Schmitz,Bahnhofstr.115 ,52382 Niederzier
GFP Angelbedarf und mehr, in Schalbruch
http://www.brueggener-angelladen.de/,  Brüggener Angelladen, Holtweg 32, 41379 Brüggen
 Albert Ullrich,
Jägersfahrt 6, Stolberg 02402 / 7 34 44
 "Angelbert" - Bert Hähn,
Sebastianusstr. 81, Stolberg
02402 / 2 10 15
0172 252 58 43
http://www.angelbert.de/


----------



## Jogibär (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo,

So ganz aktuell ist die Liste auch nicht. Rainers Angelladen in Eschweiler gibts nicht mehr.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## TeeDub (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Nuja, der hat ja erst vor zwei Monaten zugemacht. Aber hätte mir in der Liste auch auffallen müssen... |sagnix


----------



## Stanis (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo,
in Eilendorf gibt es noch einen Laden der meiner Meinung nach ganz gut sortiert ist und die Besitzer sind (Vater u Sohn) sind nett. Das Sortiment gerade für Raubfische (Drop Shot) istganz gut.

Hoffe das hilft dier weiter.

Adresse: In Quatro, Jürgen Quadflieg, Von Coels-Str 55 52080 Aachen
             Tel.: 0241/9557688


----------



## jaeger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*


Leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D)
Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)
Watersport Centrale in Genk(B)
Boden in Frechen(D)
Dekathlon in Kerkrade (NL) gegenüber des Roda Stadions
Flamingo zwischen Meersen und Maastricht (NL) im Meersenerweg
Angelgeräte Moritz in Düsseldorf (D)
Hallmanns Angelshop in der Eifel (D)(Kesternich)
Mikes Angelladen in Rurberg (D) am Rursee
Angelspezi in Übach Palenberg (D)(Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)
www.gfpaulus.de, GFP Angelbedarf und mehr ,Haverter Weg 5, Selfkant, NRW 52538
"Hengelsport Kuipers" in Itternvoort (bei Thorn)
"De Snoek" in Maaseik/B Hepperstraat 14 ,in -der Nähe vom Markt-
Geert Suijlen im Hafen von Hateboer bei Roermond.
Anglerbedarf Emonts, Eschweiler 52249 Stich 91b
EuroTackle Hengelsport, Venlo, Bisschop Hoensbroeckstraat 29-31
Pelzer Angelgeräte, Effertzgasse 34 , 02421/85747
in quadro, Jürgen Quadflieg, Von Coels-Str 55 52080 Aachen
             Tel.: 0241/9557688,  Wer den Laden sucht...In Eilendorf..gegenüber vom Aldi...Direkt in dem Gebäude der Nobis-Bäckerei (Autohändler) Parkplätze gibt es direkt vor der Tür.kann sein, dass man nicht mit der karte zahlen kann

Dimolto Fishing Das Angelteam, Heinsberg , Kirchhovener Str. 9
ASB, Angelsport Baesweiler, Breite Straße., 52499 Baesweiler
Angelshop Schmitz,Bahnhofstr.115 ,52382 Niederzier
GFP Angelbedarf und mehr, in Schalbruch
http://www.brueggener-angelladen.de/,  Brüggener Angelladen, Holtweg 32, 41379 Brüggen
 Albert Ullrich,
Jägersfahrt 6, Stolberg 02402 / 7 34 44
 "Angelbert" - Bert Hähn,
Sebastianusstr. 81, Stolberg
02402 / 2 10 15
0172 252 58 43
http://www.angelbert.de/

update:
- in quadro war schon dabei, jetzt mit Anschrift
- Rainers Angelladen aus Eschweiler aus Liste entfernt


----------



## crazyFish (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Aber Achtung bei in quadro kann man nicht mit EC Karte zahlen (jedenfalls noch nicht als ich das letzte Mal dort war), aber ansonsten ein toller Laden .


----------



## bick foot (2. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

hi

ja da in eilendorf ist ein super angelladen ich gehe da immer hin und die sind super nett da


----------



## TeeDub (10. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

_De Snoek_ in Maaseik ist verzogen an folgende Adresse:

Hengelsport De Snoek
Venlosesteenweg 34
3640 Ophoven, Belgien


----------



## Fledi (29. August 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

De Snoek in Maaseik ist verzogen an folgende Adresse:

Hengelsport De Snoek
Venlosesteenweg 34
3640 Ophoven, Belgien 

Wollte ich auch melden, de Snoek ist jetzt 3 x so groß und man kriegt nen Parkplatz vor dem Haus. Hat jetzt auch eine super Auswahl.
Fledi


----------



## mathieu (3. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Adriolo Hengelsport
Ridderweg 57
6418 PH Heerlen
Tel: 045-5426630
Gsm: 06-54756248
http://www.adriolohengelsport.nl/


Hengelsport Heijnens   
rumpenerstraat 50, 
6443CE Brunssum 
Tel: 045-5271412
http://www.hengelsport-heijnens.nl/

John Backers Hengelsport
Akerstraat Noord 152 
6431 HR Hoensbroek
Tel +31(0)45-5225999 - Fax +31(0)45-5218591 - Email info@johnbackershengelsport.nl
http://www.johnbackershengelsport.nl/


Gr.Mathieu


----------



## crazyFish (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

*Belgien*


Watersport Centrale in Genk(B)
Hengelsport De Snoek,Venlosesteenweg 34, 3640 Ophoven, Belgien
 _*Deutschland*_


Leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D)
Boden in Frechen(D)
Angelgeräte Moritz in Düsseldorf (D)
Hallmanns Angelshop in der Eifel (D)(Kesternich)
Mikes Angelladen in Rurberg (D) am Rursee
Angelspezi in Übach Palenberg (D)(Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)
www.gfpaulus.de, GFP Angelbedarf und mehr ,Haverter Weg 5, Selfkant, NRW 52538
Anglerbedarf Emonts, Eschweiler 52249 Stich 91b
Pelzer Angelgeräte, Effertzgasse 34 , 02421/85747
in quadro, Jürgen Quadflieg, Von Coels-Str 55 52080 Aachen
Tel.: +49(0) 241 - 955 13 22, Wer den Laden sucht...In Eilendorf..gegenüber vom Aldi...Direkt in dem Gebäude der Nobis-Bäckerei (Autohändler) Parkplätze gibt es direkt vor der Tür. Derzeit keine Zahlung per EC Karte möglich
Dimolto Fishing Das Angelteam, Heinsberg , Kirchhovener Str. 9
ASB, Angelsport Baesweiler, Breite Straße., 52499 Baesweiler
Angelshop Schmitz,Bahnhofstr.115 ,52382 Niederzier
GFP Angelbedarf und mehr, in Schalbruch
http://www.brueggener-angelladen.de/,  Brüggener Angelladen, Holtweg 32, 41379 Brüggen
 Albert Ullrich,
Jägersfahrt 6, Stolberg 02402 / 7 34 44
 "Angelbert" - Bert Hähn,
Sebastianusstr. 81, Stolberg
02402 / 2 10 15
0172 252 58 43
http://www.angelbert.de/
*Niederlande*


Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)
Dekathlon in Kerkrade (NL) gegenüber des Roda Stadions
Flamingo zwischen Meersen und Maastricht (NL) im Meersenerweg
"Hengelsport Kuipers" in Itternvoort (bei Thorn)
Geert Suijlen im Hafen von Hateboer bei Roermond.
EuroTackle Hengelsport, Venlo, Bisschop Hoensbroeckstraat 29-31
Adriolo Hengelsport
Ridderweg 57
6418 PH Heerlen
T.l: 045-5426630
Gsm: 06-54756248
http://www.adriolohengelsport.nl/
Hengelsport Heijnens   
rumpenerstraat 50, 
6443CE Brunssum 
T.l: 045-5271412
http://www.hengelsport-heijnens.nl/
John Backers Hengelsport
 Akerstraat Noord 152 
 6431 HR Hoensbroek
 T.l +31(0)45-5225999 - Fax +31(0)45-5218591 - Email info@johnbackershengelsport.nl
http://www.johnbackershengelsport.nl/

update:
-> in quadro
Habe gerade bei in quadro angerufen, die Nummer hier im Thread ist falsch, die richtige lautet +49(0) 241 - 955 13 22.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mich auch nochmals erkundigt wegen Bezahlung per EC-Karten, die haben derzeit definitiv kein Gerät dafür.
-> De Snoak Adresse nach Umzug geändert

->In die einzelnen Länder sortiert


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

@crazyFish

#6#6#6#6



#h#h


----------



## gimli (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

@crazyFish

Gute Arbeit. Schön aufbereitet. #6#6#6


----------



## crazyFish (6. September 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## crazyFish (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

*Belgien*


Watersport Centrale in Genk(B)
Hengelsport De Snoek,Venlosesteenweg 34, 3640 Ophoven, Belgien
 _*Deutschland*_


Leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D)
Boden in Frechen(D)
Angelgeräte Moritz in Düsseldorf (D)
Hallmanns Angelshop in der Eifel (D)(Kesternich)
Mikes Angelladen in Rurberg (D) am Rursee
Angelspezi in Übach Palenberg (D)(Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)
www.gfpaulus.de, GFP Angelbedarf und mehr ,Haverter Weg 5, Selfkant, NRW 52538
Anglerbedarf Emonts, Eschweiler 52249 Stich 91b
Pelzer Angelgeräte, Effertzgasse 34 , 02421/85747
in quadro, Jürgen Quadflieg, Von Coels-Str 55 52080 Aachen
Tel.: +49(0) 241 - 955 13 22, Wer den Laden sucht...In Eilendorf..gegenüber vom Aldi...Direkt in dem Gebäude der Nobis-Bäckerei (Autohändler) Parkplätze gibt es direkt vor der Tür. Derzeit keine Zahlung per EC Karte möglich
Das Angelteam, Heinsberg , Kirchhovener Str. 9 - 02452 1561485
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/www.angelsport-baesweiler.deASB, Angelsport Baesweiler, Breite Straße., 52499 Baesweiler, www.asb-tackle.de
Angelshop Schmitz,Bahnhofstr.115 ,52382 Niederzier
GFP Angelbedarf und mehr, in Schalbruch
http://www.brueggener-angelladen.de/,  Brüggener Angelladen, Holtweg 32, 41379 Brüggen
 Albert Ullrich,
Jägersfahrt 6, Stolberg 02402 / 7 34 44
 "Angelbert" - Bert Hähn,
Sebastianusstr. 81, Stolberg
02402 / 2 10 15
0172 252 58 43
http://www.angelbert.de/
*Niederlande*


Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)
Dekathlon in Kerkrade (NL) gegenüber des Roda Stadions
Flamingo zwischen Meersen und Maastricht (NL) im Meersenerweg
"Hengelsport Kuipers" in Itternvoort (bei Thorn)
Geert Suijlen im Hafen von Hateboer bei Roermond.
EuroTackle Hengelsport, Venlo, Bisschop Hoensbroeckstraat 29-31
Adriolo Hengelsport
Ridderweg 57
6418 PH Heerlen
T.l: 045-5426630
Gsm: 06-54756248
http://www.adriolohengelsport.nl/
Hengelsport Heijnens   
rumpenerstraat 50, 
6443CE Brunssum 
T.l: 045-5271412
http://www.hengelsport-heijnens.nl/
John Backers Hengelsport
 Akerstraat Noord 152 
 6431 HR Hoensbroek
 T.l +31(0)45-5225999 - Fax +31(0)45-5218591 - Email info@johnbackershengelsport.nl
http://www.johnbackershengelsport.nl/

update:
-> Durch die freundliche Mitarbeit von Abramis_brama wurde der Name des Ladens in Heinsberg berichtigt und die Telefonnummer hinzugefügt.
-> Auf Hinweis von TeeDub die Verlinkung von ASB gefixt.


----------



## bertwert6 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo
hier die neue Adresse
De Snoek in Maaseik ist verzogen an folgende Adresse: Hengelsport De Snoek Venlosesteenweg 34 3640 Ophoven

ist ca 4 km von der alten weg 

Gruß Bert


----------



## bertwert6 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo
De Snoek in Maaseik ist verzogen an folgende Adresse: Hengelsport De Snoek Venlosesteenweg 34 3640 Ophoven

Gruß Bert


----------



## bertwert6 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo
De Snoek in Maaseik ist verzogen an folgende Adresse: Hengelsport De Snoek Venlosesteenweg 34 3640 Ophoven

Gruß Bert


----------



## peterws (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

@crazyFish

Du tust den Gebrüdern *Bode *aber unrecht, wenn Du ihr Geschäft "*Boden*" nennst. 
Ansonsten super Liste! Habe ich aber grade erst gefunden, obwohl es den Thread ja offensichtlich schon was länger gibt. Aber die unendlichen Weiten des AB ...


----------



## crazyFish (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

@bertwert6
Die Adresse ist doch schon in der Liste eingetragen??

@peterws
Die Liste ist ja aus den Meldungen einzelner Boardies zusammengestellt worden, da sind Folgefehler wohl nich zu vermeiden.

*@all
Da ich in vier Tagen meine Zelte in AC abbrechen werde, wird wohl jemand anders die Liste ab nun pflegen müssen.
Ich wünsche allen Anglern im Dreiländereck weiter stramme Schnur und gute Gesundheit.*


----------



## crazyFish (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

*Belgien*


Watersport Centrale in Genk(B)
Hengelsport De Snoek,Venlosesteenweg 34, 3640 Ophoven, Belgien
 _*Deutschland*_


Leo's Angelladen in Würseln(D)
Bode in Frechen(D)
Angelgeräte Moritz in Düsseldorf (D)
Hallmanns Angelshop in der Eifel (D)(Kesternich)
Mikes Angelladen in Rurberg (D) am Rursee
Angelspezi in Übach Palenberg (D)(Ich glaube Carolus Magnus Str.)
www.gfpaulus.de, GFP Angelbedarf und mehr ,Haverter Weg 5, Selfkant, NRW 52538
Anglerbedarf Emonts, Eschweiler 52249 Stich 91b
Pelzer Angelgeräte, Effertzgasse 34 , 02421/85747
in quadro, Jürgen Quadflieg, Von Coels-Str 55 52080 Aachen
Tel.: +49(0) 241 - 955 13 22, Wer den Laden sucht...In Eilendorf..gegenüber vom Aldi...Direkt in dem Gebäude der Nobis-Bäckerei (Autohändler) Parkplätze gibt es direkt vor der Tür. Derzeit keine Zahlung per EC Karte möglich
Das Angelteam, Heinsberg , Kirchhovener Str. 9 - 02452 1561485
ASB, Angelsport Baesweiler, Breite Straße., 52499 Baesweiler, www.asb-tackle.de
Angelshop Schmitz,Bahnhofstr.115 ,52382 Niederzier
GFP Angelbedarf und mehr, in Schalbruch
http://www.brueggener-angelladen.de/,  Brüggener Angelladen, Holtweg 32, 41379 Brüggen
 Albert Ullrich,
Jägersfahrt 6, Stolberg 02402 / 7 34 44
 "Angelbert" - Bert Hähn,
Sebastianusstr. 81, Stolberg
02402 / 2 10 15
0172 252 58 43
http://www.angelbert.de/
*Niederlande*


Bergsma in Kerkrade(NL)
Dekathlon in Kerkrade (NL) gegenüber des Roda Stadions
Flamingo zwischen Meersen und Maastricht (NL) im Meersenerweg
"Hengelsport Kuipers" in Itternvoort (bei Thorn)
Geert Suijlen im Hafen von Hateboer bei Roermond.
EuroTackle Hengelsport, Venlo, Bisschop Hoensbroeckstraat 29-31
Adriolo Hengelsport
Ridderweg 57
6418 PH Heerlen
T.l: 045-5426630
Gsm: 06-54756248
http://www.adriolohengelsport.nl/
Hengelsport Heijnens   
rumpenerstraat 50, 
6443CE Brunssum 
T.l: 045-5271412
http://www.hengelsport-heijnens.nl/
John Backers Hengelsport
 Akerstraat Noord 152 
 6431 HR Hoensbroek
 T.l +31(0)45-5225999 - Fax +31(0)45-5218591 - Email info@johnbackershengelsport.nl
http://www.johnbackershengelsport.nl/

update:
-> Auf Hinweis von peterws den Namen von Bode korrigiert.


----------



## bertwert6 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo
hier noch ein Beitrag
Adresse über www.angelbert.de zu finden
in 52222 Stolberg
Gruß Bert


----------



## Indebär (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo zusammen ...

Den Angelshop Schmitz in Düren Niederzier, gibts den noch?

Die Webseite lebt nicht mehr und steht scheinbar bei einem Wiederverkäufer und der ebay Shop scheint auch seit 2007 verwaist zu sein.

Hat da jemand Info, ob der Händler noch existiert?

Danke und Gruß
Peter


----------



## ChriZz1993 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

in quadro, Jürgen Quadflieg, Von Coels-Str 55 52080 Aachen Tel. 0241/9551322 
müsst ihr mal vorbeischauen bekommt man eig. alles was man braucht 
PaPa kann es halt  für ne wegbeschreibung oder so meldet euch
Viele grüße chris


----------



## Rocky Coast (29. September 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hallo,

den Angelshop Schmitz in der Bahnhofstraße in Niederzier gibt es auf jeden Fall noch.
War letzte Woche da und habe Köder gekauft.

Leider geben aber die Schmitzens Ende des Jahres den Laden aus Altersgründen auf und möchten ihren verdienten Ruhestand antreten. Sei ihnen gegönnt, werden dann bestimmt auch mal wieder öfter am Wasser zu sehen sein.
Schade ist es trotzdem, denn es gab immer ein paar nette Gespräche und gute Tips.

Möglicherweise wird der Laden unter anderer Leitung weitergeführt, stand noch nicht fest.

Viele Grüße
Rocky Coast


----------



## krauthi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

im Kreis Düren gibt  es  nun auch ein neuer Laden 

http://baitbox.de/index.htm


----------



## Udo561 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Hi,
und Bode in Frechen macht sich von Woche zu Woche .
Die Regale sind alle sehr gut bestückt , war nicht immer so .
Es liegen auch keine verstaubten Rollen mehr rum , der Laden ist um einiges sauberer und sortierter als noch vor einigen Monaten.
Ein Besuch lohnt auf jeden Fall.
Gruß Udo


----------



## macman (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Kurze info! 

Bergsma in Kerkrade macht zu! mom. abverkauf ab 1.09 kann er aus der liste gelöscht werden.


----------



## matchuli (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

http://www.sportvisser.be/index.html


----------



## Öcherjung (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

Guten Tag, 

weiß jmd ob man in Aachen selbst Köder kaufen kann, oder ist da dass nächste Leo´s Angelmarkt? Habe leider kein Auto und wenn man da dann spontan ans Wasser möchte und noch Würmer braucht, ist es immer nervig noch nach Würselen mit dem Bus zu tuckern. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## marca (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wer kennt noch nen Laden hier im Dreiländereck(Aachen)???*

inquadro Eilendorf


----------

